# new member



## arcadian_dawn (Mar 6, 2013)

greetings from sheffield... used to breed mice as a teenager and just getting back into it .. will be showing at manchester in april with a my chocolate dutch and black eyed creams hopefully... look out for me renegade stud


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, hope you have a lovely time at the Manchester show.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

:welcome1


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## fancyteddy1 (Mar 14, 2013)

hello, welcome!


----------

